# What is it



## tpe (Aug 13, 2007)

Anyone for another of those annoying what is it quiz type things, post em if you got em...


Here is one to start with





Is it too easy?


tim


----------



## fido dog (Aug 13, 2007)

It's obvious that you have a left handed bacon stretcher there!........TOO EASY!!:mrgreen:

What do I win!?!?!?


----------



## fido dog (Aug 13, 2007)

P.S............Did the can have beer or soda?


----------



## tpe (Aug 14, 2007)

Soda, whats that? Beer beer beer of course .

Sorry cant offer more than a virtual ice cold round of the stuff as a prize, but next time its a hot day and you are sitting in the garden, it is on me . 

And of course the right to post another mystery?

tim


----------



## fido dog (Aug 14, 2007)

Is there anything beer Can't do.................:hail:


----------



## hawee99 (Aug 14, 2007)

Ah the cause of, and solution to, all of lifes problems


----------



## taytho (Sep 2, 2007)

hawee99 said:


> Ah the cause of, and solution to, all of lifes problems



in defense of beer..... not ALL of lifes problems are caused by it... the government can be blamed for a few as well.


----------

